# Silent Movies.



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 28, 2016)

Silent movies-( ya know, back when actors had FACES!!! )
I don't know what you call it-production values or something, but I'm amazed at the extent movie makers went to make a movie. If they needed a "crowd"scene, you got a huge crowd. Real live people. Not a close up of five guys standing close together. They had elaborate sets. You need a 40 foot golden idol, you got one.  On the whole, I'm stunned by the money poured into a medium that was only a few years old.


----------



## Phoenix (May 7, 2016)

Creativity is one of the greatest things in life.  Movies can bring wonderment to people.  Silent movies took a lot of skill to pull off.  Facial expressions tell us so much.  One of the things I miss in a digital age is seeing the faces of the people I'm communicating with.


----------



## Guitarist (May 7, 2016)

And hearing their voices.


----------



## Phoenix (May 8, 2016)

Agreed.  It's a weird world.  My step-daughter believes that digital relationships are the same as in person relationships.  And she's in her forties.  It is nice to communicate with others we would otherwise have no opportunity to "meet", but sometimes in person would be nice.


----------



## Redd (May 8, 2016)

Wonder if anyone else saw the silent version of The Wizard Of OZ? While not exactly quite the same storyline as the better known version it was still a hoot to watch. 

And you know what? I would watch it again if it comes on, the expressions are priceless.


----------



## Lon (May 8, 2016)

With my severe hearing loss all the movies that I watch are SILENT.


----------



## Phoenix (May 8, 2016)

Lon said:


> With my severe hearing loss all the movies that I watch are SILENT.



How does your hearing loss affect your relationships?  Does it cause misunderstandings?  My husband and I are experiencing some of that now.  It's a bother.


----------



## Lon (May 8, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> How does your hearing loss affect your relationships?  Does it cause misunderstandings?  My husband and I are experiencing some of that now.  It's a bother.



Although my divorce in 2014 was amicable my hearing loss was a contributing factor without a doubt. My ex had a strong New Zealand accent which didn't help. Many many misunderstandings.It has made any new relationships extremely difficult but at my age I am not seeking marriage any way.

My advice. Avoid self denial that there is a problem and seek help. I truly relate to your situation. I am a dyed in the wool extrovert and my hearing loss has impacted my social life big time to the point of becoming some what introverted. Good luck to you and yours.


----------



## Phoenix (May 8, 2016)

Lon said:


> Although my divorce in 2014 was amicable my hearing loss was a contributing factor without a doubt. My ex had a strong New Zealand accent which didn't help. Many many misunderstandings.It has made any new relationships extremely difficult but at my age I am not seeking marriage any way.
> 
> My advice. Avoid self denial that there is a problem and seek help. I truly relate to your situation. I am a dyed in the wool extrovert and my hearing loss has impacted my social life big time to the point of becoming some what introverted. Good luck to you and yours.



Bummer about your divorce.  How do you handle being alone at this point?  Have you tried hearing aids?  All the people I know from my mom's generation spent the money on them and hated them.  What has been your experience?  I've thought about getting one, as has my husband, but we didn't figure it would help. Mostly the misunderstandings are just enough to be a minor bother.  But I will keep your advice in mind, since you are the one in the know here.


----------



## Lon (May 8, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> Bummer about your divorce.  How do you handle being alone at this point?  Have you tried hearing aids?  All the people I know from my mom's generation spent the money on them and hated them.  What has been your experience?  I've thought about getting one, as has my husband, but we didn't figure it would help. Mostly the misunderstandings are just enough to be a minor bother.  But I will keep your advice in mind, since you are the one in the know here.



I am wearing my fourth set of hearing aids Having the first ones 23 years ago. If my problem was simply volume I would have no problem. Volume is easily corrected, but my problem is not volume it's different frequencies of speech and noise. Most people think that all you have to do is turn up the volume or speak louder and while that is true for some it doesn't do anything for some of us. I have hi grade very ex pensive state of the art hearing aids that cost $7,000 (fortunately supplied by the Veteran's Administration for service connected disability.
My hearing is dx'd as Profound/Severe. Before the VA  envolvement I purchased my first three sets of aids with my own$$$. I can guarantee you one thing. If you and hubby both have a problem it will not get any better, if fact in will get worse as you age. See a Audiologist now and if your problem is simply volume and can be.   corrected without large cost.  Like you, my hearing problem started out as a minor bother.


----------



## Phoenix (May 8, 2016)

Thank you for you input, Lon.  I'll seriously consider it.  I just didn't think hearing aides were any good, ever.  So I didn't see any point in going.  My husband has difficulty hearing higher pitch sounds and I have difficulty hearing lower pitches.  I can hear better with the volume lower than he can.  In this area medical providers are not very good.  I get old person ads in the mail these days, and sometimes they advertise free hearing test.  Maybe next time I should go and see what they say.  The nearest town with services like that is 25 miles away.  I'm in the boonies.  Good for writers, bad for services.


----------

